# Magnetic block heater ?



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Do you use a heater, if so what brand ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

These are the ones I have. Don't use them much as the new tractor (2004) has a block heater of it's own.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

macdoesit said:


> Do you use a heater, if so what brand ?


Generally, a coolant heater installed into a frost plug on the engine is the most effective aid for starting cold engines. But on some engines you aren't able to use that type. What brand and model tractor do you have? A magnetic block heater may not give you the best bang for your $.


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

macdoesit said:


> Do you use a heater, if so what brand ?


I have a couple Kat Heaters that are about 30 years old. I use them infrequently, usually during negative temps. I always figured they don’t really help an engine start, but they save wear and tear in the first couple minutes after it’s running because the oil is already warm enough to flow. Again, an antifreeze heater provides a lot more benefit.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Does your engine have the Yanmar threaded port for a coolant block heater? 

See attached.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

I will second the freeze plug heaters being the best. I've also used a number of lower radiator heaters with very good results. Still have engines with both types in use.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Do the freeze plug heaters also heat the oil, as I would think heated oil for cold starts, less wear. Maybe apply both heaters.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

bmaverick said:


> Does your engine have the Yanmar threaded port for a coolant block heater?
> 
> See attached.


When I start restoration, I will see if it has one.


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

macdoesit said:


> Do the freeze plug heaters also heat the oil,


No but as soon as the oil starts to circulate it's heated by the warm block.


----------

